# 164 inch gross bow kill from this weekend



## syates32 (Oct 19, 2009)

I took this buck Sunday morning, had several encounters over the past 2 years, everything finally came together. Took a 25 yard shot he went about 60 yds and pilled up after taking a montec to the bread basket. He was dogging a doe, it was hunt of a lifetime. This buck was actually a little bigger last year based on trail camera pics. He was 7 1/2 and weighed 240# with a 21 1/2 inside spread he nets around 157. He came off of 1400 acre farm in Meriwheather Co. Special thanks to ryanwhit and Tom and Bryan Peeples for allowing me to hunt their farm.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow!  Congratulations  - That's a goodun' for sure!!!


----------



## ltibbit1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Really nice deer .......congrats


----------



## Huntfish53 (Oct 19, 2009)

Stud!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats a WHOPPER! Conrats!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 19, 2009)

awesome buck.. congrats


----------



## Perry Hayes (Oct 19, 2009)

That's is a great buck, congratulations.


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 19, 2009)

Just awesome!  Good job.


----------



## Full Pull (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 19, 2009)

Good grief thats a hoss.


----------



## english setter (Oct 19, 2009)

Dude, that is all you can say


----------



## Hoss (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 19, 2009)

nice....


----------



## yelper43 (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats! thats a hoss


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW, Congrats !


----------



## short stop (Oct 20, 2009)

abosulet     monster ....

  beautiful   deer   .   
   conrads to you


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome buck!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 20, 2009)

very fine sweet old buck!  congrats


----------



## marknga (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations!
That is a trophy buck anywhere in the world.

Buck of a lifetime.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats on a sweet buck!


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome bow kill man!!  Buck of a lifetime with the stick and string.


----------



## parkerman (Oct 20, 2009)

Huge GA buck! Congrats.


----------



## limbhanger (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice one, congrats tou you


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats a keeper!!!


----------



## striper commander (Oct 20, 2009)

Great buck.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 20, 2009)

What a beast, congratulations!


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations! That ol guys a stud fo sho!


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a "Cat Daddy", Congrats!!!


----------



## turkeys101 (Oct 20, 2009)

very nice buck.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a big ole buck, congrats!!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing like getting an old warrior after putting in a couple of seasons for him. Great job on a true trophy.


----------



## camotoy (Oct 21, 2009)

THATS A TOAD !!! CONGRATS


----------



## Melissa (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Mangler (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats a taterhead! Congrats! That'll be a hard one to top.


----------



## Rangerboats (Oct 22, 2009)

Someone that said he knows you sent me that picture!!!.......Does Darrell Baggett sound familar???


----------



## Debin (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 22, 2009)

Great Buck,congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syates32 (Oct 23, 2009)

Rangerboats said:


> Someone that said he knows you sent me that picture!!!.......Does Darrell Baggett sound familar???



Yeah I know Darrell I played football and baseball with his brother Paul. Tell him I said hello.


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 23, 2009)

Giant right there man....congrats dude.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW!

S
T
U
D
!
!

Congrats!


----------



## Rangerboats (Oct 23, 2009)

syates32 said:


> Yeah I know Darrell I played football and baseball with his brother Paul. Tell him I said hello.



Will do it!! Congrats on a MONSTER!!!!!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 23, 2009)

That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## drumbum77 (Oct 23, 2009)

That's a beautiful thing!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## knothead2 (Oct 23, 2009)

Great buck!! Congrats


----------



## swamphawg (Oct 26, 2009)

That's a stud!!! Love the bow set up too. Way to go!


----------



## killNgrill (Oct 26, 2009)

sweet georgia giant! thanks for posting... gets me pumped up about hunting meriwether


----------



## Trooper (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome! what a giant, congrats


----------



## leadoff (Oct 26, 2009)

Should have let him grow another year...... 

That's a hoss stud right there!  Congrats on a great buck!!!


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## str8_shooter (Nov 16, 2009)

man thats a hoss congrats....


----------



## BIGTEN (Nov 17, 2009)

*Deer*

Did this come off of the high fenced area that tom and bryan own


----------



## nickl1974 (Nov 18, 2009)

*excellent deer*

Congrats on one heck of an animal. With a bow...fantastic.


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 19, 2009)




----------

